# Rolling Recovery



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

rueler and I were chatting during yesterday's ride and he gave me some great breathing tips. Basically called "rolling recovery". The gist is when on a mellower section of trail, perhaps flat and straight, or leading up to or after a long climb or techy section, slow down your cadance. i.e. select a gear that lets you pedal easier and smoothly. While doing this, take in a lot of deep breaths. I've sorta always subconsciously done this, but I made a more conscious effort to do it on yesterday's ride. It definitely helps. It results in less of a need to break, or at least shorter breaks since you're recovering while still moving.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> rueler and I were chatting during yesterday's ride and he gave me some great breathing tips. Basically called "rolling recovery". The gist is when on a mellower section of trail, perhaps flat and straight, or leading up to or after a long climb or techy section, slow down your cadance. i.e. select a gear that lets you pedal easier and smoothly. While doing this, take in a lot of deep breaths. I've sorta always subconsciously done this, but I made a more conscious effort to do it on yesterday's ride. It definitely helps. It results in less of a need to break, or at least shorter breaks since you're recovering while still moving.



I am not sure if it’s the same concept, but I was told something similar years ago.

When I am feeling winded I shift to a higher gear with a lower cadence. This makes my legs work harder but give my lungs a chance to catch up by switching from aerobic to anaerobic exercise. On the flip side when my legs are starting to get tired or burn from lactic acid I down shift into a much easier gear switching for anaerobic to aerobic exercise. This puts the strain on my lungs and gives my legs a rest. 

And of course deep breathing helps.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am not sure if it’s the same concept, but I was told something similar years ago.
> 
> When I am feeling winded I shift to a higher gear with a lower cadence. This makes my legs work harder but give my lungs a chance to catch up by switching from aerobic to anaerobic exercise. On the flip side when my legs are starting to get tired or burn from lactic acid I down shift into a much easier gear switching for anaerobic to aerobic exercise. This puts the strain on my lungs and gives my legs a rest.
> 
> And of course deep breathing helps.



Yeah, a similar technique. I think the difference with what Scott was telling me though was to just back off on the speed entirely. You're shifting higher to maintain speed. I think Scott's technique is meant to take the strain off everything and let you rest a bit without stopping the bike.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, a similar technique. I think the difference with what Scott was telling me though was to just back off on the speed entirely. You're shifting higher to maintain speed. I think Scott's technique is meant to take the strain off everything and let you rest a bit without stopping the bike.



It's hard to back off on the speed when you're trying to follow a freaking cyborg like Scott. 

Seriously I do the slow down and deep breath thing a lot when I'm really getting tired, the problem is that after I recover a little I usually then gun it again to try and catch up to whoever I'm riding with...


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I do the slow down and deep breath thing a lot when I'm really getting tired



Here's the trick: don't wait until you're really tired.


----------



## rueler (Oct 14, 2008)

What I do isn't an exact science...A buddy that I ride with just gave it a hokey name. It's exactly as Greg explained it...it's more of a rest for the entire body...and your speed tends to decrease a bit until your breathing gets back to normal. I do this so that I don't have to stop on rides. I like to pedal continuously as much as possible from start to finish...but, I don't mind taking a break once in awhile. 

for me, I want it to be an aerobic break as well as an anaerobic break...part of the thing that makes it work for me is that I know the trails I'm riding well...I know where my "rolling recovery" spots can be...they may change from ride to ride depending on my fitness and trail conditions.  you essentially want to be pedaling without much effort aerobically or anaerobically during these recovery times....

It also helps if you work the trail as well. look for sections of trail where you can pump the back sides of terrain to get more speed....or pedal agressively on a downhill to make an uphill on the other side easier to get up. But, most importantly....pedal smooth, rhytmic circles over mashing...trust me, I mash my pedal strokes sometimes...but, it does a number on your energy level and overall ability to make that next technical section or big climb. 

Rolling recovery is part of a BIGGER item here: trail/riding tactics

We all have them on the snow too!!


----------



## rueler (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's the trick: don't wait until you're really tired.



absolutely!! By then, it's too late!! Also, let's face it, everyone has a different level of fitness. Some may need more frequent rolling recovery moments than others.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's the trick: don't wait until you're really tired.



I need to get better at this, actually pacing myself in general.  I tend to ride as hard as I can until I practically fall off my bike, then try to recover.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

Did you clits bump every M-Bike thread??


----------



## JD (May 5, 2009)

This is what riding a one speed is all about.  You have no choice but to sprint at the climbs, so you have to recover whereever the trail allows you to.  And that's the game, try to just keep it rolling.


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I need to get better at this, actually pacing myself in general.  I tend to ride as hard as I can until I practically fall off my bike, then try to recover.



I felt really pretty smooth on the last 10 miler we did. Never really was flying, but kept a consistent pace the whole ride.


----------

